# Only 4 Threads In 2 Weeks, The End Is Nigh



## Automan (Oct 29, 2000)

I guess like many other now the visits to this forum are on the decline.

My last box is no more and I guess those that have survived run an alternate epg.

Still, ten years is not bad...

Automan.


----------



## spitfires (Dec 19, 2006)

There are still a surprisingly large number connected to the alternate system :up: 
Probably more than you would think. (I won't say the exact amount in case it is a secret and I get lambasted... again  )


----------



## regdor (Jun 22, 2006)

There are several on ebay this week and one went unsold last week. I guess even the real enthusiasts have got at least one spare by now!! I went to a Humax last year and was going to sell my Tivo but may as well just keep the hard drive for my PC and re-cycle the carcass.


----------



## jonmon (Jan 19, 2010)

still using my TiVo and will still use this forum in the future. don't think I could give it away now, like it to much. not sure why a lot of people are giving them away? the alt. epg is great, that's what I think anyway. the only thing is is it not being HD. even dual tuners is not that important as one can only watch so much TV.
hope people will carry on useing there series 1 TiVo and this forum


----------



## regdor (Jun 22, 2006)

When yorks area went digital i bought the Humax. We have an analogue TV so to watch and record i would have had to use both my existing (free) Sky and a freeview box. Too much messing about. The Humax is very good and on my set gives a better picture than the Tivo ever did. Audio though is weak. IF i had cable i would have gone Virgin/Tivo but no chance of us getting it.


----------



## Steve_K (May 5, 2001)

Mine's still running (on AltEPG) and works very well

However our two Sky HDs and the BT Vision have better recording quality so it's mainly the auto recorded suggestions I watch now via TiVo

As for the UK part of the forum well the mainstay was always the TiVo modifiers and I'd guess most have migrated either to the AltEPG forums or Virgin media. Would be sad to see the lights turned out though.


----------



## Banny (Dec 9, 2011)

Well I was going to give it a go, albeit it a little late, *just* missed out buying a box on ebay


----------



## mrtickle (Aug 26, 2001)

As well as fewer users I think there are fewer posts because everything works, newbies have finally learned to read FAQs and search before posting, etc.

We've got far more out of the series1 TiVos than we could have ever dreamed of 10 years ago, both in terms of software/hacks and networking, disc upgrades etc. Imagine having just 12 hours of Best (at 544x720 not even mode0) quality now!



spitfires said:


> There are still a surprisingly large number connected to the alternate system :up:
> Probably more than you would think. (I won't say the exact amount in case it is a secret and I get lambasted... again  )


Actually, it's all public information on the altepg.com website - so there can be no problems sharing it here:
http://www.altepg.com/serverStatistics.html


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

mrtickle said:


> Imagine having just 12 hours of Best (at 544x720 not even mode0) quality now!


3.5TB of recorded TV on the Media Centre now. Different world back then!


----------



## RichardJH (Oct 7, 2002)

TCM2007 said:


> 3.5TB of recorded TV on the Media Centre now. Different world back then!


I have much the same but find it a little slow going between menus. I am running MyMovies client & server as well on my Acer Revo


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

I ditched the Revo for speed reasons, for a 2nd gen Core i3 box.


----------



## RichardJH (Oct 7, 2002)

TCM2007 said:


> I ditched the Revo for speed reasons, for a 2nd gen Core i3 box.


OK that may be a future option when I have more time. The Acer Revo has WAF because it is small and hidden behind the TV.

I may have to ditch my last S1 Tivo and slot an HTPC box in its place maybe she wont notice


----------



## Ian_m (Jan 9, 2001)

One advantage of trusty TiVo over Humax, is it correctly recorded the football for my son over the weekend unlike my Humax that had recorded "broken" failed recordings...Seen this occasional in year or two I have had the Humax.

Not too sure why, but just got failed recordings on Humax. No recording history or log files to look at to find out why either.


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

I built a PC with a u-ATX mobo and a small piano black case; it's not as small as the Revo, but would still easily tuck away behind the TV. I have it by the component rack and looks fine - just been meaning to disconnect the blue activity LED as it's a bit distracting.

http://www.ebuyer.com/141001-antec-...-350-uk?utm_source=google&utm_medium=products


----------



## manolan (Feb 13, 2001)

I think I'm going to wait and see what happens with the Raspberry Pi.


----------



## kitschcamp (May 18, 2001)

We're moving in a few weeks from Sweden, and we'd been looking at our options.

1. Customise TiVo for a different country. Done it before, could do it again.
2. Buy a new local TiVo. But I'm not sure what the situation is locally yet. The forum seems dead.
3. Go another route.

We've decided on the latter. Not bothering with cable or satellite, spending it on iTunes vouchers, DVD rentals, and iPlayer, and going the EyeTV route for sort-of "live" TV.


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

Where to this time Stephen?


----------



## kitschcamp (May 18, 2001)

We're off to Adelaide, Australia. If you look at the NZ/Australia section there are 2 posts in a month...


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

That's a bit of a change of environment! All the best down there.

The OzTivo guys are still active - they helped out with the AltEPG project.


----------



## kitschcamp (May 18, 2001)

Yeah, very much so! -25C winters to +39C summers 

Option 1 is changing over to OzTivo. Not sure if it's worth the hassle now. I'll see how the EyeTV solution goes, then decide on OzTiVo or NewTiVo if we need to.


----------



## Automan (Oct 29, 2000)

kitschcamp said:


> Yeah, very much so! -25C winters to +39C summers
> 
> Option 1 is changing over to OzTivo. Not sure if it's worth the hassle now. I'll see how the EyeTV solution goes, then decide on OzTiVo or NewTiVo if we need to.


Sounds very nice, enjoy the change.

BTW, Only two threads (excluding this one) updated in last two weeks.

Automan.


----------



## RichardJH (Oct 7, 2002)

Automan said:


> BTW, Only two threads (excluding this one) updated in last two weeks.


And one of them is titled "Tivo Died" and the last post on that thread was by Pete77.

Has he finally killed of the forum


----------



## VirginMediaPhil (Nov 27, 2009)

You're welcome to join us on the new and improved Virgin Media TiVo forum if/when you get a Virgin Media TiVo


----------



## spitfires (Dec 19, 2006)

not much point in getting one... nowhere to plug it in !


----------



## the_moog (Jan 8, 2002)

VirginMediaPhil said:


> You're welcome to join us on the new and improved Virgin Media TiVo forum if/when you get a Virgin Media TiVo


Yeah! That's gonna happen!


----------



## Automan (Oct 29, 2000)

spitfires said:


> not much point in getting one... nowhere to plug it in !


Likewise...

Automan.


----------



## VirginMediaPhil (Nov 27, 2009)

I meant if you moved to an area where cable is available. Only trying to be friendly :/


----------



## katman (Jun 4, 2002)

VirginMediaPhil said:


> I meant if you moved to an area where cable is available. Only trying to be friendly :/


Well I guess the chances of a Series 1 Tivo owner moving to a Virgin cables area are a hell of a lot higher than Virgin extending the area of the country that they cover, particularly as they wont cable my street despite all the streets surrounding me being cabled and the ducts running within 25 metres of my house


----------



## philredman (Dec 13, 2001)

Just to add to this, my TiVO 1 is still going with the AltEPG and sits on the shelf below the VM TiVo. I use a video sender to send the signal up to the bedroom and we still us it on a daily basis. :up:


----------



## steveroe (Oct 29, 2002)

As the AltEPG statistics show, there are around 1000 active series 1 Tivos using the service.

Tivo is dead. Long live AltEPG Tivo!


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

Also showing a pretty rapid monthly decline trend.


----------



## DX30 (May 22, 2005)

TCM2007 said:


> Also showing a pretty rapid monthly decline trend.


I assume you are looking at the "logged since" numbers?

If you look at the call statistics they show a fairly steady figure of just over 7000 calls per week over the past 6 months, or around 1000 per day.

I'm not sure why there is a difference. It does look like while around 2000 TiVo's have been registered only about 1000 have actually been put into daily use, but that 1000 number is remaining fairly steady.


----------



## Fred Smith (Oct 5, 2002)

VirginMediaPhil said:


> You're welcome to join us on the new and improved Virgin Media TiVo forum if/when you get a Virgin Media TiVo


I live in a VM cable area. No contact from VM despite registering on the two websites where were supposed to be showing an interest earlier this year. They keep phoning me to offer phone (been there done that, and got rid) and TV but never a TiVo or BB upgrade.


----------



## ScoobyDooZ (Sep 28, 2005)

regdor said:


> There are several on ebay this week and one went unsold last week. I guess even the real enthusiasts have got at least one spare by now!! I went to a Humax last year and was going to sell my Tivo but may as well just keep the hard drive for my PC and re-cycle the carcass.


Hope this changes. I will be selling 3 soon. My main one in VGC and 2 mint ones that have been spare in my loft for years :/


----------



## spitfires (Dec 19, 2006)

ScoobyDooZ said:


> regdor said:
> 
> 
> > There are several on ebay this week and one went unsold last week. I went to a Humax last year and was going to sell my Tivo but may as well just keep the hard drive for my PC and re-cycle the carcass.
> ...


ISTM that people are only buying them for the network cards.

Without a network card they are currently selling for between £1 and £6. Don't forget the real cost to the buyer is with the postage added on, so (with the large amount that people want for postage) it makes it quite expensive. People used to buy them just for the power supply but even they are selling for £1 each at the moment!

If your buyer can collect then you might get a few quid extra.

Whatever happens don't just throw them away or break them up for parts!

If I lived more central I would gladly store any unwanted TiVos for when the community needed spares, but it would cost me too much in postage to buy every one on the market


----------



## AMc (Mar 22, 2002)

DX30 said:


> I'm not sure why there is a difference. It does look like while around 2000 TiVo's have been registered only about 1000 have actually been put into daily use, but that 1000 number is remaining fairly steady.


I set mine up with AltEPG intending to let my daughter use it for her kids TV. We watched the backlog and then realised that no one had touched it in weeks. The kid likes to watch in either room and with 2tb and 3 tuners I don't need to worry about capacity on the MCE PC.
Turned off at the mains but still can't quite bring myself to ebay it...yet.


----------



## RichardJH (Oct 7, 2002)

AMc said:


> I set mine up with AltEPG intending to let my daughter use it for her kids TV. We watched the backlog and then realised that no one had touched it in weeks. The kid likes to watch in either room and with 2tb and 3 tuners I don't need to worry about capacity on the MCE PC.
> Turned off at the mains but still can't quite bring myself to ebay it...yet.


Very similar situation. 2 in store 1 in partial use in that with 2 VM Tivos and a 3TB 4 tuner MCE the Tivo in use is only used as a way of getting stuff off of the VM Tivo to the PC.

If and when VM do implement Multi Room streaming and Tivo desktop then the S1 Tivo will see it's end in my household. A sad day it will be.


----------

